# Lice!!!



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm an pretty certain my bottle baby has lice! I keep finding little tiny tan/brown looking bugs on him. He's 2 weeks old. The other goats outside (he's inside for now) have been wormed with ivermectin. All good and healthy. I'm thinking he had this when I got him and I'm just noticing it. Question is, I know he can't be wormed till 8 weeks.. What can ido to get rid of this? Thanks!!


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

**oh yeah, he's been itching since I got him a week ago also.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd probably get a permectrin based powder - like the kind you put down in chicken pens from the feed/farm store, and dust them with that. It works really well against lice. You just have to be careful not to get it in his nose/eyes/mouth. It's messy too, so outside would be safest IMO.
You have to get it down in the hair to the skin everywhere as best you can.

I'm sure others will have a good suggestion. We've never treated a baby that young before for lice.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Also can it be transmitted to my dogs or myself?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

No. Lice are species specific. You can't catch them nor can your dogs.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

I read about ivormectin pour on? Is that safe for him? And should I put it on the others also to be safe? They just got there wormer last Monday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would use the dust on him. That will work.

By the way, is your little guy pooping ok now?


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> No. Lice are species specific. You can't catch them nor can your dogs.


I have seen lice on horses, pigs, dogs, chickens and humans, so is the lice goats get a didn't kind of lice?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, the lice goats get don't like other animals. So the lice on horses only like horses. The lice on dogs only like dogs, etc.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Alex had lice too. I was advised to use puppy and kitten lice bath. It killed all the lice -- now I am using a lice comb and getting the rest of the nits


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have dealt with lice - usually when we get a new goat. We've never gotten it.
In fact, we bought 2 young does last spring, 1 of them was infested pretty badly, we handled them a lot, and never got them.
We never know when our goats have them unless they start itching a lot, or have a spot that is getting bald.

The powder is easy to use, just messy <cover your face with a bandana or mask>, and is inexpensive, I think its $5-7. 
Tractor Supply has it, but don't buy the kind that is with the cattle stuff, get the kind that is with the chicken stuff. Same stuff, except there is MORE powder in the chicken container than there is in the other one! And it's probably about $1.00 cheaper too.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow thanks for all the replys!!

Okay so does anyone know a name of this powder? Imma worry wart, gotta make sure I get the right stuff! Haha and just to clarify he's 2 weeks old.. It's okay for him right? Will I be okay to treat Monday? Or should I hurry to the store in the morning?

And his pooping.. Man idk what to do about his pooping. I'm doing another suppository tomorrow. I just don't get it. We are up to 7oz every 6 hours. The day after the first suppository I was finding what looked like little dogs turds around the house and now we are back to nothing! I think I'm gonna stay away from the emenas the best I can cuz I read somewhere on here on another post someone saying they can get to where they depend on it. 
I'm putting about 1/2cc of corn syrup in every other bottle. 
Question! I do have a bottle of mineral oil. Would that be better for his bottles?

Again! Thank y'all soooo much!!! I feel like I'm bombarding y'all with all my worry wart questions haha
First bottle baby, and I'm soooo attached to this little guy (as he is currently sleeping in my lap) i would be so upset if I did something wrong and something happened to him!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is just called Livestock dust.

Molasses should actually help. Get the Black Strap Molasses. Not sure how much to put in the bottle though.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Alex was treated at 4 days old, so your baby should be fine  And don't worry -- humans don't catch goatie lice 

I would message Stacey -- I think her doeling Brennan was blocked up once.

I know the feeling! I am a royal MESS when I'm afraid of doing something wrong. You're doing great :thumb:


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Use Dawn dish liquid or Dial orange antibacterial soap. I've used it for fleas with good results, and I bathed my doe who had lice and it seemed to do the trick. It's real gentle so you can use it on babies. Bath him twice, then repeat every 4 days or so for a few weeks to make sure you get all the eggs.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

I LOVE that idea! I keep my dogs bathed in dawn, it's awesome for them pesky fleas now and then! I'll try that tomorrow. But I'll prob go ahead and get the powder incase I need it in the future! (While its fresh on my mind) lol
Thanks everyone!


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

What type of goat do you have? The pic looks like a mini breed. That's sounds a lot of milk. If he has Karo, that will make more clumpy, less berry-like. Mineral oil is not digestible, so it helps move things out. Use a few drops. Have you tried probiotics ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I use Python Dust....from TSC and it's Permethrin based.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

He's a Nigerian dwarf. Yes he's been on probiotics once a day. He weighs 9lbs. I was told 1oz per pound of body weight. We are slowly workin our way up to 9oz (I was only feeding 5-6 when I found this out) I feed every 6 hours (4 times a day)


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

When my chickens had a lice problem last winter (damp and warm) I tried the pour-on and all sorts of powders to clear it up. I had the best results with "sevin" dust. It's used in gardening. Here's a link, they sell it at TSC
http://www.tractorsupply.com/all-pu...l/sevin-reg-5-dust-1-lb-shaker-bottle-6853508


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I used sevin dust from tractor supply, in the gardening section. We've always used that on all of our animals and I just now (I've had goats my whole life) just had a lice problem (of couse I don't just have 1 or 2 now I have a bunch of goats) I used it on my 5 day old bottle baby and she is fine


----------

